# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Caught lucid cheating

## weldp

I know there's been a lot of talk on these forums about the moral right and wrong of so called "lucid cheating" on your spouse. Last night I had a dild where I was in this house and I didn't recognize it or remember how I got there. A quick look at my hands and I was lucid. I summond a female co-worker that I know and just as it was getting interesting my wife walked in.
 Damn I hate when my subconcious does that to me. I immediatly woke up.
  I'll have to be moe careful next time.

----------


## drewmandan

Next time ask her to join in.

----------


## weldp

Oh trust me she wasn't in the mood, that's why I woke myself up.

----------


## Rai Saix

Doesn't matter. Whe your "fully" lucid, everyone will do whatever you say. Remember, its YOUR dream, your kindom. People will do whatever you wish. I dunno if its wrong or not, I'm still deciding, but I'm just stating the facts.

----------


## Misbijoux

> I know there's been a lot of talk on these forums about the moral right and wrong of so called "lucid cheating" on your spouse. Last night I had a dild where I was in this house and I didn't recognize it or remember how I got there. A quick look at my hands and I was lucid. I summond a female co-worker that I know and just as it was getting interesting my wife walked in.
>  Damn I hate when my subconcious does that to me. I immediatly woke up.
>   I'll have to be moe careful next time.



Interesting.

I always try to do what is "right" in my lucid dreams, but, sometimes, it just ain't happenin'.

I am married to a wonderful man who takes care of me and my children. I only want him when I am awake, but when I dream, it's a different story. Maybe my subconscious wantsto try something "new"? I don't know, but when I become lucid, SOMETIMES, I tend to try to seduce other men, which works 99% of the time (I don't do this often, but when I do, it happens).

In some religions,  lusting over someone's wife or whatever is seen as a sin, even if it's a dream, but I tend to disargee with that. It's just a dream, IMO. Sure, we can control most of our lucid dreams, but come on, we're only human, ya know?

----------


## Misbijoux

I was going to say...It's not like we are "cheating in real life", you know?

----------


## MentallyUnstable

> I was going to say...It's not like we are "cheating in real life", you know?



WHORE, YOU FILTHY SLUT. O_O

----------


## EmilyMarie2

Why haven't you called the men whores (or the male equivalent) who delight in talking about their lucid dream sex? Tut tut...double standard. Dreaming about finding money doesn't make you rich so why should dream sex be thought of anything other than just simply dreaming? What happens in an ordinary dream when a your dream self has sex. Your subconscious obviously wanted sex with someone other than your partner. Does that make a person a whore? Hhhmmm, it must by your way of thinking. Naughty, naughty!

----------


## weldp

Boy I guess I stirred up the pot. Let me just say that your subconscious does some crazy things. I have been married 16 years and never thought of cheating but when I dream anything goes.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

If your dream is as real as reality, what makes lucid cheating ok, and cheating in real life not ok? I mean, in both situation you're cheating... =O

But then again, it's a scientific fact that you dream each night about sex in order to keep your fucking instincts intact. So, everyone cheats on his wife or husband anyway.. tbh marriage is only good to raise childeren, but I don't really see the point in only sleeping with one guy/girl if you sleep with another one each night in your dreams anyway. Most likely in the future, most people will have an open mariage where multiple partners are allowed. This way there can be no cheating ,and nobody gets hurt!

Also maybe, just maybe, the people who you have sex with  in your dreams are maybe other people dreaming, which would make the cheating as real as cheating in real life!

----------


## SomeDreamer

@MentallyUnstable:

That comment seemed to fit your username pretty good ::?: 





> If your dream is as real as reality, what makes lucid cheating ok, and cheating in real life not ok? I mean, in both situation you're cheating...



Well, I would much rather "cheat" in a dream :tongue2:  I don't even think it is cheating. In my oppinion is just the same as thoughts... and sometimes you might be thinking of something like that, who knows, but in the end of the day it doesn't harm anybody^^ I mean you can always dream/fantasies of something you would never do in real life.

----------


## Misbijoux

> If your dream is as real as reality, what makes lucid cheating ok, and cheating in real life not ok? I mean, in both situation you're cheating... =O



Because you KNOW it's not really _real_. It may seem as real as real life, but you know you are dreaming, and there are no consequences.





> tbh marriage is only good to raise childeren, but I don't really see the point in only sleeping with one guy/girl if you sleep with another one each night in your dreams anyway.



I'm not sure I get what you are saying.*shrugs*
My marriage is good beyond just raising my children. As bad as it may sound, I can't wait until my children are completely raised so my husband and I have time to ourselves. Just the two of us. Screw my LD lovers, lol. :wink2:  Seriously, I only have _those_ kinds of dreams like once every six months, and I find I have them when the hub and I are in bad terms, and are fighting, which is rare.





> Also maybe, just maybe, the people who you have sex with  in your dreams are maybe other people dreaming, which would make the cheating as real as cheating in real life!



That is only if you believe in that. 
I believe all my dreams are just my subconcious making stuff up, not actual people ladidawding into my dreams. 

For the record, my husband and I are very open, even with our dreams. He doesn't dream very often (he actually can't recall his dreams), but when he dreams he sleeps with other woman, he tells me, as I tell him about mine (some of them :paranoid:  ).

----------


## Mr_Jinsue

Walking down the street, you see the woman in the red dress. We all look and naturally check her out, we're human. Do you act on it though? 99&#37; of the time I would imagine the answer is no and that is what is real. In a dream, that's that. Its a dream, not real. I can see how people would feel guilty for 'Dream Cheating' but that is because you get to make the call.
In modern society, cheating on your partener is frowned upon and thus we feel guilty. Dream Cheating hasn't been so established so its a personal creation of guilt rather than a social idea.

My 2c,
Cheers

----------


## Invader

> Doesn't matter. Whe your "fully" lucid, everyone will do whatever you say. Remember, its YOUR dream, your kindom. People will do whatever you wish.



Well, that depends on your level of dream control.
Sometimes you just have to suck it up and kill them.

----------


## Rai Saix

Thats why I said when your "fully" lucid.  ::wink::  (sorry for all the spelling errors. I hate this keyboard!)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Thats why I said when your "fully" lucid.  (sorry for all the spelling errors. I hate this keyboard!)



Actually, lucidity and control are two completely different things. You can be 100% lucid, and your DC's can still walk all over you. Commanding them to do things is not the same as simply knowing that you're dreaming, and is usually harder, depending on how vivid the dream is or how little practice you have.

----------


## Rai Saix

Oh. Ok. Sorry about the mix up, and thanks for clearing it up! :]

----------


## Brainchild

It seems we look for punishment, even in our dreams. No offense to anyone but as a former-fundie I can only see that as a result of society's prudishness. I agree with Rai Saix, it's your world. Blow it to smithereens if you want. Let loose and kick a puppy. LOL! If your mind conjures a prefect from your days in parochial school to scold you, turn him into Beyonce! 

Gotta love lucids.

----------


## Michael

LOL! that's funny.

You should have just let her join.

----------


## acillis

i hope women dont wise up to dream cheating ::lol::

----------

